# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  "I miss you". Please translate into Russki?

## I_love_Solzhenitsyn

Hi!
Can you please tell me how to say "I miss you!"?
I want to say it to my Russian beloved.  :: 
I love the language and really wish I could learn it but I'm so horrible at it..
Thank you very much! Spasiba!  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

я скучаю по тебе (ya skuchayu po tebye) (I miss you) 
or simply 
скучаю (skuchayu) (I am missing... meaning implied) 
I hope Solzhenitsyn misses you too!

----------


## JJ

Я скучаю по тебе
Ya skuchayu po tebe

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Штандартенфюрер СС фон Штирлиц, вы уж медлены.   ::  это говорит человек внизу налево.

----------


## I_love_Solzhenitsyn

> я скучаю по тебе (ya skuchayu po tebye) (I miss you) 
> or simply 
> скучаю (skuchayu) (I am missing... meaning implied) 
> I hope Solzhenitsyn misses you too!

 Haha   ::   I hope for the same..if only eh! lol  I'm reading one of his books, The Cancer Ward, and really love his writing. 
Thank you!   ::

----------


## I_love_Solzhenitsyn

> Я скучаю по тебе
> Ya skuchayu po tebe

 Spasiba, JJ!   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

> скучаю (skuchayu) (I am missing... meaning implied)

 Well actually I think what comes to mind first is "im bored" unless it's explicitly obvious to both parties what you are missing.

----------


## DDT

OK. But what about if the sentence was really? 
"Every time I pull the trigger I miss you."

----------


## Suzu

> OK. But what about if the sentence was really? 
> "Every time I pull the trigger I miss you."

 Kajdui raz kogda ya najimayu na kurok, skuchayu po tebe. 
or 
Kajdui raz kogda ya najimayu na kurok, ya promahivayuc.

----------


## DDT

You really need to get your keyboard to type in cyrillics, mate!  ::

----------


## tdk2fe

Yeah, I thought that if you put 'you' here in accusative, it mean't "I'm bored with you".... Right?

----------


## Lampada

> Yeah, I thought that if you put 'you' here in accusative, it mean't "I'm bored with you".... Right?

 _Мне с вами грустно, мне с вами скучно, мне с вами спать хочется..._ (шутка).

----------


## Dogboy182

> Yeah, I thought that if you put 'you' here in accusative, it mean't "I'm bored with you".... Right?

 
I don't know but if you were on the phone with somebody and then all of a suddon you just said "Скучаю" it would mean that you are bored. Though, the best way to say im bored is мне скучно.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> I don't know but if you were on the phone with somebody and then all of a suddon you just said "Скучаю" it would mean that you are bored. Though, the best way to say im bored is мне скучно.

  Not necessarily... If you are talking to you spouse and are talking about feelings and stuff, and say "скучаю" in a particular tender voice with at least three resonant frequencies, then it would imply that you miss the person on the other end of the phone...

----------


## Dogboy182

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  I don't know but if you were on the phone with somebody and then all of a suddon you just said "Скучаю" it would mean that you are bored. Though, the best way to say im bored is мне скучно.    Not necessarily... If you are talking to you spouse and are talking about feelings and stuff, and say "скучаю" in a particular tender voice with at least three resonant frequencies, then it would imply that you miss the person on the other end of the phone...

 Right. But, to be on the safe side. It's best not to give the newbies such power, because, you know one day they could make a fool of themselves by saying something like Скучаю in the middle of a family slideshow or something.

----------


## I_love_Solzhenitsyn

Interesting.. so are there other ways to say "I miss you"? Which is the most common?
I don't want to tell him I'm bored (with him)! lol...  ::  
bolshoye spasiba  ::

----------


## Rostova

"Я по тебе соскучился!". But if you say "я по тебе скучаю", nobody will think that you are bored

----------


## Darobat

I was thinking....
Я скучаю без тебя...  Would that also kinda mean I miss you?

----------


## Анатолий

> I was thinking....
> Я скучаю без тебя...  Would that also kinda mean I miss you?

 Rostova put the correct usage of the expression. You can change the word order but it's better to use "по тебе", not "без тебя". 
"Я скучаю без тебя" doesn't sound right to me. Use "Я скучаю по тебе" or "Я  по тебе скучаю".

----------


## Darobat

I know по тебе is best, but I was wondering if без тебя would work too.  Guess not.  Thanks.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Well it would mean that "I am bored without you"... which sounds kinda strange in English too...

----------


## saibot

Maybe без тебя скучно?

----------


## Dogboy182

> "Я по тебе соскучился!". But if you say "я по тебе скучаю", nobody will think that you are bored

 
First. I Never said that this means you're bored. 
Second. As funny as it may sound, I hear Я без тебя сучаю just as often as i hear я по тебе скучаю. 
Third. I dont even care anymore... 'I miss you - я скучаю по тебе' butif u want to be unique and say it in your own dorky way then i dont really give a sh...

----------


## Rostova

> First. I Never said that this means you're bored. 
> Second. As funny as it may sound, I hear Я без тебя сучаю just as often as i hear я по тебе скучаю.

 1) Yes, it was Solzhenitsyn's lover who said it
2) Yes, I think "Я без тебя скучаю" is also possible.  
It seems like the author of the topic want to know all variants of this sentence

----------


## kwatts59

Would these work? 
Я всегда думаю о тебя. 
Все время я думаю  о тебя. 
I am always thinking of you.

----------


## DDT

Prepositional, Kwatts.

----------


## kwatts59

> Prepositional, Kwatts.

 So it should be
Я всегда думаю о тебе.  
Interesting, I am certain I heard the phrase "о тебя" in some poem or song but I cannot seem to find it.

----------


## Darobat

про тебя?

----------


## Dogboy182

> Interesting, I am certain I heard the phrase "о тебя" in some poem or song but I cannot seem to find it.

 Yea! I've heard that before too! It was in a Kraski song! She said "Может он забыл о нас".  
Shouldn't it be нам?

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by kwatts59  Interesting, I am certain I heard the phrase "о тебя" in some poem or song but I cannot seem to find it.   Yea! I've heard that before too! It was in a Kraski song! She said "Может он забыл о нас".  
> Shouldn't it be нам?

 No, "забыл о нас" is correct. 
забыл о нас
забыл про нас
забыл о тебе
забыл про тебя

----------


## Darobat

But...  Doesn't that mean something more like "Forgot against us"?
О + acc = against with physical contact
О + prep = about

----------


## chaika

нас is both prep. and acc. form. also gen.

----------


## Darobat

Oh.  I could have swore that нам was the prep.

----------


## ponzu

First: "to miss someone" is one of the hardest phrases to adequately transalte into Russian (the other is "to be excited about smth"; I guess Russians are not good about expressing feelings). 
Second: Скучаю по тебе is as good a translation for the purposes of a letter as you will find. 
Third: Мне тебя (так/очень) не хватает is another option although it may be a little too strong for a casual letter ending.  You say it when you mean it, as in Мне тебе так не хватает, не могу ни спать, ни есть, приезжай скорее.

----------


## Анатолий

> I guess Russians are not good about expressing feelings.

 Wrong guess.   ::  Are you good at using it?

----------


## kalraevyn

hmm strange My friends and I have always said 
 Я скучаю за тобой 
i miss for you? 
then all your guys' variants also. Jeeze

----------


## ponzu

> Я скучаю за тобой

 Sorry, that's not Russian. That's something they put in movies and books about Odessa. Cute, but not Russian.

----------


## chaika

А как насчёт Are we having fun yet?

----------


## adoc

> А как насчёт Are we having fun yet?

 That entirely depends on the context.  In one scenario, as things are unfolding the appropriate expressions would be: 
Нам уже хорошо?
Может, ещё по одной?
Ты уже на автопилоте?
Не думаю, что он нас слышит.
Ничего не помню. Где я?

----------


## kalraevyn

> Я скучаю за тобой
> 			
> 		  Sorry, that's not Russian. That's something they put in movies and books about Odessa. Cute, but not Russian.

 so basically ive been learning the wrong thing from native speakers?

----------


## Friendy

> Originally Posted by ponzu     
> 			
> 				Я скучаю за тобой
> 			
> 		  Sorry, that's not Russian. That's something they put in movies and books about Odessa. Cute, but not Russian.   so basically ive been learning the wrong thing from native speakers?

 I think they really use it in some dialects but for people speaking other dialects it may sound very weird (for example for me as a muscovite).

----------


## kalraevyn

thats very discerning for me to say the least, My teacher has a very strong Ikanye dialect and all my friends have a stronger okanye dialect so im finding myself stuck somewhere in the middle. Oh well, either way have fun with it right?

----------

